# The ILLUSIVE perfect bra...



## florabundance (May 19, 2008)

If such a thing even exists..where did you find your perfect bra? brand, store, style etc.

I have, as a lot of women do, the hardest time finding a good bra. To make matters worse, I'm very slim, but with big boobs and no one, at any shop where i've ever been fitted has come to a conclusion (or a rough conclusion) as to what bra size actually is. I've been told everything from a D-FF in the cup, from 28-32 in the back.

One woman actually simply told me "they don't really look that big on your body but don't look for a bra that fits you, your sizing is too complicated". And i left feeling like such a freak.

Anybody else with the same problems??


----------



## Nox (May 20, 2008)

IMO, places like Victoria's Secret sell pieces that might as well be marked down to $10... and I still wouldn't buy them.

However, I have always held Frederick's of Hollywood in very high regard.  They surpass VS in very many ways, not to mention the craftsmanship is superb.  I am very small in the back and in the chest area (about 32B), and all VS can do for me is a 34A because they do not make 32's in the B-cup.  VS bras essentially stop being effective after a C-cup with all their nonsense frou-frou designs.  Frederick's sells bras with well formed cups and sturdy straps, even the more theatrical ones are structurally sound.  I believe they go up to a D cup with a 32 back.

They are having a sale now online I believe.  It's two bras for $24 each.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 23, 2008)

It's EXTREMELY hard to find something that fits correctly, especially if you're small (band or cup size) or have big ol' boobs (above C). Places like Victoria's Secret will make you feel like shite if you don't fit into one of their grand total of six sizes, and mainstream stores (Target, Macy's, etc.) don't carry a wide variety of sizes. 

Your best bet is to seek out a smaller lingerie boutique in your area; their service-people are WAY MORE well-versed in sizing and fit than Victoria's Secret, carry a wider variety of sizes, and can give better advice. 

For the best variety, I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Figleaves. It has an awesome return policy in case something does not fit. 

Another site I would recommend (forgive the terrible dollar-to-pound conversion, these are tough times for Stateside economy) for small-band-big-boobs is Bravissimo. Their bands go all the way down to 28, and cup sizes all the way up to L. They have a HUGE variety of beautiful lingerie; no longer do you have to stick to tan, black, and white. 

If you have a measuring tape handy (and a pen and paper, you might be doing some math), I have found that the method used for measuring on this page is the most accurate (although not perfect, nothing is). I find that the standard way for measuring, seen on most lingerie websites, is a bunch of bollocks and often leaves you with too big of a band size and too small of a cup size. 

I'm a 30C/D (screw different sizing on different brands, for reals!), so I know that pain quite well.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 23, 2008)

I kept trying on different sizes. I found the right size at Nordstrom. I just looked for bands that didn't ride up, making sure that the cups didn't "overflow" yet weren't loose. I am a 36f, and that is pretty hard to find. 

Never go to department stores or Victoria's Secret for sizing, they'll try to lie to you to sell a bra. I know my size, but when I go to VS to shop for things other than bras, the SAs try to convince me that I am a different size than I am, just to make me buy stuff. Also, many of them try to tell me that I can buy a 40d and that's the same thing, but it's not true.

Btw, I find bras at small boutiques, Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack (the Nordstrom bras, but cheaper). I sometimes find them at Lane Bryant too, but I have to spend time searching.


----------



## Smileelisa (May 24, 2008)

I found my perfect bra was Bali's minimizer bra.  It is seamless and fabulous!  The straps are not elastic so they don't give when you need the support.  They are very supportive, pretty, and comfortable, especially when the girls are on the bigger size (I'm a DD).  I highly suggest Bali.  I forget the name of the one I wear but it has this little thing in the middle that kind of looks like birds (hard to explain)


----------



## florabundance (May 24, 2008)

i've just booked an appointment with Rigby & Peller for a consultation (sounds like a surgical procedure lol) who are quite famous in London as they are "corsetiers to the queen", apparently.

Thanks for all ur advice though.. I swear it shouldn't be as hard as this !
And what bugs me out is when I see a bra in like 40C i think...how is that any more common than 30E or whatever?

With all the capabilities in the world to produce all kinds of crap, why are bra's so difficult lol

x


----------



## Kuuipo (May 27, 2008)

I usually wear bras by Hanes, the cotton,unpadded underwire kind. They fit well and they breathe.


----------



## _Ella_ (May 27, 2008)

I don´t know if Marlies Dekkers Undressed is available in the USA, but when it is, try it! You´ll never want to wear anything else again. Its great for women in all sizes, I have a small back with bigger boobs, so I have enormous trouble finding something good. These pieces look good, feel good and last for ages!


----------



## florabundance (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_I don´t know if Marlies Dekkers Undressed is available in the USA, but when it is, try it! You´ll never want to wear anything else again. Its great for women in all sizes, I have a small back with bigger boobs, so I have enormous trouble finding something good. These pieces look good, feel good and last for ages!_

 
I'm actually not from the US, but i'm checking out Marlies Dekkers collection and it's beautiful from what I see, so thanks a lot for that recommendation!!


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

..........


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok... my reply is a bit late lol.

I'm a 10E or higher in the cup size.. and lower in the back size, but I find the Triumph minimizers pretty good. I'm not sure what a size 10 here converts to over there though, but I know it definately is on the small end... coz it's the smallest back size they make over here!!


----------



## Liz24 (Mar 4, 2009)

definitely the distraction bras. they make them in like over 80 bra sizes and you can even customize them. they add like 2 cup sizes. the best push up bras i've ever worn. i love them. the quality is perfect too.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2009)

La Vie en Rose is where I get most of mine. I'm a 32C which isn't uncommon, but the bras there are designed really well, in my experience.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz24* 

 
_definitely the distraction bras. they make them in like over 80 bra sizes and you can even customize them. they add like 2 cup sizes. the best push up bras i've ever worn. i love them. the quality is perfect too.

Best Push Up Bra, Add a Cup Size Bras, Padded Bras | Bita Saviss_

 

So.. would this be good for someone who's a D/DD cup and wants to look a little bigger with some added cleavage?

I have SUCH horrible luck with bras, I swear. I can sit there and try on 45 damn bras and _maybe_ find one that I'll just end up settling for that doesn't pinch me or try to mold my boobies into pointy torpedos...lol   

I just get really frustrated, and trying them on is such a pain in the ass. I really need to go get fitted properly, but I don't know where to go.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 5, 2009)

Try the brand MarieJo, they have fantastic bra's in all sizes and they are worth investing in. I think Rigby and Peller may have some in stock there


----------

